# Cel



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Best thing to do is to get the code read then post it here. That way we can better address the issue.


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

Nox/slow o2 is my guess but you won't know without a scan. Mine came on at 6k too a month ago just after an oil change at the dealer , needless to say it is still on at 7500. It has been 3 weeks since it's been at the dealer and they just say still on backorder(NOX sensor). I have talked to the GM customer service reps on here they just say to be patient. Some people have been getting good and quick service and others have not. I am just curious how patient do you have to be to get your car fixed?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

It's friendly Manitoba so the best thing to do is drive it straight to your dealer and leave the fuss to them. 

Gauthier's on McPhillips runs a pretty good shop.


----------



## Rogator (May 21, 2014)

My wife will be back Tuesday so I'll call tomorrow to make an appointment. I'll see how it goes from there.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

*On Star*

If you are in your first 6 months or have kept your On Star subscription, they can tell you the exact code you are experiencing and give you some guidance on its urgency or lack of urgency.

Chris




Rogator said:


> Hi. I have a Cruze diesel with about 6000 miles. I just checked my oil before my wife left on a short trip. About 10 miles into her trip the CEL came on. The oil was changed about 500 miles ago. The oil level was fine. Any ideas?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Did they put Dexos2 oil in? I would suspect that the wrong oil could throw a CEL as a possibility.


----------



## Rogator (May 21, 2014)

Yes I watched them put it in. I will scan it when my wife gets back.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Rogator................. what happened???????????


----------



## Rogator (May 21, 2014)

Sorry I was away for a few days. On the way home from my wife's trip the cel went off and hasn't returned.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Treat her like a lady and she'll bring you home every time.


----------

